# New guy in Saskatoon



## DaveK (Dec 29, 2021)

Hello, my name is Dave.  I live in Saskatoon and have been hacking around with metalworking for a few decades.

In the 1990s I made a Gingery furnace, then all the lathe patterns, and over a few years cast/fit/finished/assembled a Gingery lathe.  It was an interesting journey, but ultimately not the best lathe ... so I bought a Ta Shin 10 x 24 (early 1960's best I can tell).  A Rhodes 7" shaper (1948ish) and a 2000 House of Tools RF25 mill make up my shop currently ... although I just bought a 1970 ML7 and have 3 other lathes (that combined can be held in one hand, an Adept plus two watchmakers lathes, a Wolf Jahn (WW) and a Star (Geneva) ).  Several will be up for sale in the not too distant future .... why would anyone need 6 lathes ? (a rhetorical question folks, as I suspect some here have more than 6  ).

Collecting measuring tools (hell, tooling in general) is another obsession, one I blame on my Engineering education (U of S EE 1981, but I fully intended on being an ME when starting in 1977).

Any, it's good to be here and I hope to contribute in some small way now and then, and ask a few dumb questions along the way.

Dave


----------



## Chicken lights (Dec 29, 2021)

Dumb questions are easier to answer, generally 

Welcome aboard


----------



## gerritv (Dec 29, 2021)

Let me know when the WW lathes come up. Depending on price of course  

Gerrit


----------



## Doggggboy (Dec 29, 2021)

Welcome from near Kronau , Sk. ..
-not Germany
-


----------



## Tomc938 (Dec 29, 2021)

Welcome to the board!  It's a great group who are open to answering any questions you might have.  (They generally won't tell you it's a dumb question)

Grew up in Saskatoon myself, although now-a-days I'm on Vancouver Island.


----------



## DaveK (Dec 29, 2021)

gerritv said:


> Let me know when the WW lathes come up. Depending on price of course
> 
> Gerrit


That might be a keeper.  It's a short bed Wolf Jan that I've collected a few accessories for (cross slide, 3 jaw, extra headstock. etc).  The Star (Geneva pattern) is likely the one I will sell ...  but I will let folks know either way 

Dave


----------



## DaveK (Dec 29, 2021)

Thanks all for the warn welcome.



Doggggboy said:


> Welcome from near Kronau , Sk. ..
> -not Germany
> -



Thanks, had to look that one up, but now I know.  The wife and I were nearby this summer, walked around at Wilcox and Clayback.



Tomc938 said:


> Welcome to the board!  It's a great group who are open to answering any questions you might have.  (They generally won't tell you it's a dumb question)
> 
> Grew up in Saskatoon myself, although now-a-days I'm on Vancouver Island.



Wise man, although your weather has been a bit less desirable lately (still WAY better than the -35 here these days).

Dave


----------

